# Yak and Cows?



## Dolly1218 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I am planning on getting a starter herd of Yaks soon, but my mom has asked me to also add a couple cows (Holstein or Jersey). I have a couple questions: Are yak x cow crosses sterile? Do they have good milk, more like cow or yak milk? I plan to only keep 2 heifers with the yaks, will they need any special shelter or other requirements different from Yaks? Thank you everyone!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 13, 2012)

Females are fertile, males are sterile.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 13, 2012)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Females are fertile, males are sterile.


Amazing what you can learn on here - Thanks Jhm


----------



## Dolly1218 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you! Do you know anything about the milk they produce?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about the milk in particular, I think I've read it's heavy in butter milk. Their udders are really small. We didn't even know our cow was bred. I'ld say her udder and teats are comparable to a sheep. They must produce quite a bit a milk our cow fed her calf and her 2 year old bull "calf" at the same time. It was pretty comical to watch. His horns world pick up her entire rear end


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2012)

Check this site it will answer a lot of your questions http://www.yampayaks.com/faqs.html#milk


----------



## Dolly1218 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is for the yak or the yak x cow cross?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2012)

They'll tell you about both. I have both and find them easy to work with and fun. Only issue is the bull doesn't get along with our sheep. If your moving to Maine I would suggest getting your yaks before you go.  Colorado and Idaho seem to be the only states with quite a few breeders. They'll be hard to find out east.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Can tell you.  I'm sure they are here somewhere, but I have never seen a Yak in Maine, so the advice to get them before you move may be good.  Best of luck on your move.


----------

